# Meet BJ!



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

His pedigree name is Benjamin and I call him BJ. He just arrived our home today. He's lovely and very well-behaved. Ten weeks old.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What a cutey, Congratulations!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

I'll bet you're thrilled with the new pup. He's a handsome boy.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Very nice. Have fun and train him well


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Thank you!!! I'm super thrilled indeed! I'll train him!!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm glad you found a dog you are happy with. Those puppy days don't last long. Most people will tell you to enjoy them.


----------



## EriM (Aug 2, 2020)

He's adorable!


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm glad you were able to locate a breeder whom you trust. Congrats on your new buddy! I sense much brushing in your future, lol!


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

He's such a cutie. Mine is 10 weeks now too and I wish I could keep her from growing up so quickly!


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Thank you!!!

As you can see in the photo above he had one ear up and one ear down. Yesterday his floppy ear got up too.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

BJ is five month old now!


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Handsome boy. Thanks for updating.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice colors and he appears to be a big-boned fellow.

A good looker.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looking good. Beautiful face!


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Pleasure to meet you, BJ.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Feel free to follow BJ on Instagram and YouTube 😀

Instagram: @bjgsd2020 

YouTube:


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

I would have to rename that dog "Hollywood" 'cause he's got some star quality. Congratulations


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Rionel said:


> I would have to rename that dog "Hollywood" 'cause he's got some star quality. Congratulations


Haha thanks Rionel! "Holly" could actually be a really good name indeed. 😀


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

BJ turned six months today. 🎈


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Good looking pup.

Well done.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Love that dark mask.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

After a long hike in the olive trees.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

So handsome!)


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So handsome!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like a great spot to run. What country are you in?


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Looks like a great spot to run. What country are you in?


Yes, we play fetch during our hikes in there. We're in Turkey (in a seaside town on the northwestern Aegean coast).


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

We also attempted to play fetch in the sea two weeks ago. 😀 I'm trying to get him to like swimming.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

That’s hilarious. I love when he climbs on the rock 😂


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

cagal said:


> That’s hilarious. I love when he climbs on the rock 😂


He's goofy like that. 😄


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Looks like he's loving life!!! Handsome boy!!


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Don't let this cute face fool you, I'm a naughty boy. 😊


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Memo182 said:


> Don't let this cute face fool you, I'm a naughty boy. 😊
> 
> View attachment 569908


Seriously I am not a naughty boy. I am just as humble as I am handsome.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Around nine days ago.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello spring!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

BJ is looking good!


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sun's out, tongues out!


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sea wolf


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

“What you lookin’ at? Never seen a dogfish?” 😂


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

BJ looks like a happy boy in the water!


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Catrinka said:


> BJ looks like a happy boy in the water!


He loves it now! He's become a strong swimmer.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Having fun on the beach with my sister. From July.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Today marks one year since BJ first arrived home. What an adventure it’s been so far! He’s the best thing that has ever happened to me. 🥰


----------



## Rgoldman (May 2, 2021)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Great pup. My Prince and BJ look like they are twins )


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

Nice looking family! congratulations.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Some pics from last month:


----------

